# Seltsame Fehlermeldung beim Einlogen von root

## MagixXx

Als ich vor einer Srunde meinen Rechner ausgeschaltet habe, da ich ein pahr Lampen anbringen musste uns somit den Strom ausgeschaltt hab, kam als ich ihn wieder gebootet hab und mich als root eingelogt hab um X zu starten folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'FAILLOG_ENAB' unbekannt (Administrator verstÃndigen)
> 
> Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'LASTLOG_ENAB' unbekannt (Administrator verstÃndigen)
> 
> Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'MOTD_FILE' unbekannt (Administrator verstÃndigen)
> ...

 

Trotzdem konnte ich mich problemlos einlogen.

Auch wenn ich in der Shell su eingebe werde ich erstmal mit diesen Meldungen bombadiert.

Habe allerdings bis jetzt keine negativen Auswürkungen bemerkt....   :Confused: 

----------

## Anarcho

10 Sekunden suchen hat folgendes gebracht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442994-highlight-root.html

Die Suche ist jetzt sogar noch einfach, wird doch oben rechts direkt eine Suchanfrage ermöglich in der man sogar direkt im Deutschen Forum suchen kann...

Aber mal ne Frage: Warum logst du dich als root ein und startest auch noch X?

Du solltest wohl mal dein User-Konzept überdenken. Du wirst doch nicht als root arbeiten, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

Du hast neue Pakete installiert, und vergessen etc-update auszuführen...

Tobi

Ps. Cool, bevor ich auf den Thread klickte, wusste ich, was die Lösung ist  :Wink: 

Das gabs hier schon desöfteren...

----------

## pablo_supertux

etc-update ausgeführt?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442994-highlight-lastlogenab.html

edit: eine Minute zu langsam   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mr_elch

Über die Suchfunktion findest Du bereits 5 Threads mit genau diesem Fehler! 

Wahrscheinlich hast Du nach einem Update das  

```
etc-update
```

 vergessen.

----------

## MagixXx

Sorry. Tut mir leid. Ihr habt recht ich hätte nur suchen müssen.

Zu dem Userkonzept.

Wenn ich den Rechner starte looge ich mich als Root ein um GDM ( obwohl ich KDE nutze mag ich GDM lieber) zu starten.

Sobald ich dann als User eingeloogt bin arbeite ich nur noch mit Hilfe von su mit root.   :Cool: 

Sorry wenn das irgendjemand falsch verstanden hat...

----------

## Anarcho

 *MagixXx wrote:*   

> Sorry. Tut mir leid. Ihr habt recht ich hätte nur suchen müssen.
> 
> Zu dem Userkonzept.
> 
> Wenn ich den Rechner starte looge ich mich als Root ein um GDM ( obwohl ich KDE nutze mag ich GDM lieber) zu starten.
> ...

 

Was spricht dagegen xdm zum default runlevel hinzuzufügen und für xdm GDM zu konfigurieren?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Ich würde das trotzdem automatisieren, oder hat das einen noch tieferen Sinn?

Editiere mal /etc/rc.conf nach deinem Belieben...

Und wenn du fertig bist, dann bitte [SOLVED]

Tobi

----------

